# Half round open shelf cabinet design ideas?



## john8 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm trying to build a half round bookshelf cabinet to attach to the end of a kitchen peninsula. It has to be strong enough to support a granite countertop above. I want it to have 2 supporting legs. I was going to make it in either a painted wood or finished Jatoba. I've been reading about bending wood and considering cutting bands of jatoba to bend to form aprons to attach to or cover where legs are attached. I'm having trouble coming up with a simple and strong design. I think I have attatched a photo of the counter I'm trying to mimic but with shelving under the end of the rounded

part. Any ideas?. Thanks , John


----------



## john8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. How did you attach the horizontal shelving to the verticals. Did you have to steam bend the trim or was it flexible enough to just bend and nail?.


----------



## john8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks again. The difference in my plan would be that instead of the 2 3/4" sides it would be a continuous shelf and the vertical support would be to spaced wood legs. The interior would be flat across the back and not a cylindrical. I'm just not sure of how to attach the shelves to 2 legs. I'm thinking that I could notch the shelve and then cover the front of the notch with bent trim. Also not sure how to to attach the legs at the top where they will be attached to plywood substrate that granite will sit on.


----------



## john8 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm still struggling to figure out how to build this. . I want 2 poles. preferably steel ,to be supporting the cantilevered counter. I want the legs inset a bit into the shelf. If I use metal stainless poles, how do I attach the shelves from below to support the shelf?. I attached a photo of a larger shelf but it is what I'm modeling mine after. Thanks


----------

